# Shooting the compound instinctively?



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

It's not a big deal to shoot instinctive with your compound I do it with great success. Just remember your subconscious needs to see the picture so it may take a couple hundred arrows to go back and fourth between bows. Try to get your point on the same with each bow or 5 yards longer with the compound. With 5 yards longer point it will make your intermediate instinctive picture close to the same. I do this recurve 40 yard point compound 45. 
Gary


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

The let off on the compound may help you get past the snap shooting, but it will take some work. From my experience the elevated rest makes chanting the bow a little different, although I know guys who shoot elevated rests on recurves canted and do fine. I shoot bare bow and can't the bow but do so very slightly. 

Shooting a compound off the shelf is going to be a challenge due to the fact they are cut so far past center. I did know a guy who warfed older compound risers to take recurve limbs and also used bondo or something similar to make a shelf rest set up.

If for any reason you decide to sell that Montega give me a shout. I'd like to try one.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i;ve always felt my target panic was due to having shot recurve before compound , i'm a ''drive by '' compound shooter .


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

when you get there just put in park


big cypress said:


> i;ve always felt my target panic was due to having shot recurve before compound , i'm a ''drive by '' compound shooter .


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

hard time snap shooting? Then don't...many people I see who snap shoot end up having poor form--hunched over, collapsing shoulders etc. 

Just count when you hit anchor...one thousand one- one thousand two.

What kind of problem are you experiencing with recurve- we'll try to help.


Compound? Much harder to snap shoot due to the "hump". Some bows are better some are worse. For example, my Oneida Aero Force would be a sinch to snap shoot....my Vantage Pro Wspirals- not so much- but If I switched to an accu-wheel, maybe.

Instinctively with a compund? Not hard at all...just takes a little time to know the gap.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have been shooting a compound this way for as long as Jennings came out with a compound, I think from about 1970 I think.
Don.


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks Don. I see you use a timber doodle rest? you shoot 3 under or standard fingers? The "break over" is throwing off my instinctive shot so far. Gonna take some time.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't speak to acclimating with modern day compounds, but that shooting style - instinctive/fingers/compound - was actually pretty common back in the 70s. I shot that way until I got a release aid, and then I shot instinctively for another decade, which also wasn't rare in those days. I never gave thought to the differences; I just liked the speed and knowing I could hold longer on an animal coming in.
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

instinktivfling said:


> thanks Don. I see you use a timber doodle rest? you shoot 3 under or standard fingers? The "break over" is throwing off my instinctive shot so far. Gonna take some time.


I sho0t split fingers, but I don't have an index finger so it looks like I am shooting 3 under.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U67Eapg77o
Don.


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

I used to shoot compound instinctive. I really
Like it and want to get back into it. Have been shooting a black widow pch for 3 years now.


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone doing it shooting off the shelf instead of an elevated rest?


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

To answer the last question: no, I'm not shooting off the shelf or will I until I get my long bow. I shoot both recurve and compound instinctively and really have had good success. First, it's only been one month with both bows set that way--just changed over the Supra, and I've had four robin hoods, only one with sights, and I'm still working on my point on. Right now it's 60 yards with the Supra and 45 with the recurve. It's presenting a slight problem with the shorter distances, hence, the working on the gapping is daily. Talked to a 44 year BH shooter and his idea to bring the point on down on the compound is to lower the poundage. I'm shooting 57# now, so going to 52/53# shouldn't be a problem. Shot my first club shoot "Hunter/Field" eight arrows times 14 targets Sunday, and had a 379 score. I thought that was great since my best sighted score is 411, and I didn't do hard labor the day before at a club work party. My wife and I are planning our first 3D shoot in October, and I'm not sure what I'll shoot yet: recurve or compound. Smile. I shoot three under and anchor index in corner of mouth. Why the success is there I'm uncertain, but it feels comfortable and I'm having fun. Can't wait for the long bow to get here to try off the shelf. Smile. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

An arrow rest with more vertical compliance such as the springy will reducing your POD and gaps. A longer arrow will do likewise.

Realistically if you know your POD, then you aren't shooting anything like instinctively.

-Grant


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

grantmac said:


> An arrow rest with more vertical compliance such as the springy will reducing your POD and gaps. A longer arrow will do likewise.
> 
> Realistically* if you know your POD, then you aren't shooting anything like instinctively.
> *
> -Grant


This is an agruement which has continued for decades. Personally, I take the other side, but whatever.


----------

